

Wearables let two geographically separated people 'touch' each other - Irene
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-10/24/bond-wearables

======
mmvvaa
"Pendant, bracelet, or simply on its own" >> Maybe it is a bit of a taboo, but
shouldn't this be geared towards the "love" industry?

